# Help with lathe



## Gerbs (May 31, 2017)

Hi All. Thank you for the accept. Bought an old lathe and i am trying to get any info i can get. Please help. Does anybody even know this lathe? The lathe is an Autoalpine 150 with a Morelli motor and pump. Not sure how to post photos but have some on hand


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2017)

Does it look anything like the lathe in this link?  Is there a data plate on the machine that
indicates where it was made?

http://g3ynh.info/workshop/tida_td5.html

You'll need to post a few times before you can post pictures.  Then you can use Photobucket.


----------



## Gerbs (May 31, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Different from the one on the photo but it's made in Italy. On the door of the base it has "Nettuno NS 150"


----------



## Nogoingback (May 31, 2017)

How about this: if you scroll down, the green lathe is marked Nettuno.  Looks like you have a pretty rare lathe there.  How's your Italian?  You might need it.  

http://meccanicaedintorni.morpel.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=11538


----------



## Silverbullet (May 31, 2017)

Hi Gerbs , welcome to the site. If it's like the one No, posted here looks nice and well made. Good luck


----------



## Gerbs (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys. Thanks for the reply. Wish i could post a photo. It's not like the one in the picture. Lets call it more robust(Bigger? Stronger, ) Your help is much appraciated


----------



## Dave Paine (May 31, 2017)

Gerbs said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the reply. Wish i could post a photo. It's not like the one in the picture. Lets call it more robust(Bigger? Stronger



In the lower right of the screen is a button "Upload a File" next to the "Post Reply" button.  This is used to upload a picture as well as e.g., PDF files.  Not the best working on a button.

Click on the button, a screen will open which will allow you to select a picture from a folder on the computer. 

If you have a phone, then I am not sure of the steps since I do not use a phone for pictures.


----------



## dlane (May 31, 2017)

What's the matter with it, should be able to post 1-2 pics of it.


----------



## RandyM (May 31, 2017)

Links on:

How to Post Photos

How to Post Photos Using Tapatalk

The preferred method is to post directly to the site and not thru a link to another site. The reason is, if or when the link is broken we lose the valuable info you have posted here. Thank you.


----------



## Gerbs (May 31, 2017)

Aaaah...there we go...i am trying to source a manual for the machine. Just in case something goes wrong. Currently stripped. Almost done with painting and the reassemble.


----------



## Gerbs (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the help with that.


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi All

Ok. So the lathe is now done. Needless to say i still don't have any info or documentation on it....seems impossible to find


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 12, 2017)

Whatever it is, it's a good looking lathe: very nice job on the re-build.  Are you using it yet?


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi

Thank you for the compliment. Much appreciated..

Only made 2 or 3 cuts today. Seems great. Will check tomorrow to see how accurate it is. Just did a quick check today with a micrometer on different spots on the steel i cut and got the same reading every time...hoping for the best


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Found some tooling in the toolbox i got with my Myford. Not sure what it is or how to use it. Can anybody please help.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 12, 2017)

GE, here's a photo of a lathe from Google described as a Nettuno Pasquino.  While not identical, it looks very similar to yours, 
particularly in some details.  Perhaps Pasquino, which was also a lathe maker bought out Nettuno at some time.  There is info on 
Pasquino here:  http://www.lathes.co.uk/pasquino/
You might send an email to tony@lathes.co.uk to see if he knows more about them.  I imagine he'd be interested in your lathe.


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi. Thanks a mil...much appreciated


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 12, 2017)

Your 'tooling' is a "Box Tool". It mounts in the tailstock and as you crank it into the work it turns two diameters, if you have both tools set. It's more of a Turret Lathe tool than an engine lathe tool. They (box tools) are the very devil to get set right. You have to adjust one cutting tool and two roller bearings for each diameter.


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Think it's best i leave it in the toolbox for now...


----------



## Gerbs (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Guys. Hope all is well. Could someone please tell me what this is for?


----------

